# [E4GT] Kindle fire browser works on our phones



## Tomyboombotz (Oct 27, 2011)

http://www.mirrorcreator.com/files/0AFOCGER/SilkPort-Updated-1-4-2011.zip_links

It's fast as hell just push apk to systems and libs to libs

Thank you tyhi from xda for the port


----------



## epix4g (Dec 22, 2011)

you dont even give credit to who did this and ported it ? wow
BECAUSE U DIDNT

original post http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1418480&page=14


----------



## Tomyboombotz (Oct 27, 2011)

I didn't port it at all

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## epix4g (Dec 22, 2011)

well write it like that and give TyHi the credit give a link to his original post also .....that is the way to do it


----------



## Tomyboombotz (Oct 27, 2011)

I edit and wrote his name and gave credit I only didn't link to the post because there's a lot there and I didn't want people to get confused so I tried to simplify it

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomyboombotz (Oct 27, 2011)

I apologize TIHI ur the best thank you I bow to greatness is that better !

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## epix4g (Dec 22, 2011)

The first thing you should have done is actually ask Tyhi if you could post it here .... he would have said yes probably but it is his work technically ... alot of people get really mad when someone takes their work and gives no credit at all .... most will allow it if you ask and give credit ... just to let you know look at all the drama from people kanging things at xda


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Topic moved... Let's take it down a notch, folks...


----------



## Tomyboombotz (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm sorry now I know for future reference

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xsteven77x (Sep 7, 2011)

I don't want this junk touching my phone! All the reviews call it slow spyware trash for a reason!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


----------

